# Another German Medic



## Akki (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi folks,

just wanna introduce myself.
I´m a 45 y/o German Rettungsassistent, and an EMT-P in NV, IL and Malta.
Spent some time of my life in Clark Co./NV. Love can bring you anywhere. 
Been in EMS for almost 25 years - ground and air, domestic and international -, and run my own education business for BLS, ACLS, BFA and CPR/AED since 5 years now. 
Any question? Don´t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome on board!


----------



## Suad (Nov 19, 2009)

Akki said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> just wanna introduce myself.
> I´m a 45 y/o German Rettungsassistent, and an EMT-P in NV, IL and Malta.
> ...



Hey,

I am starting my first EMT classes december first and then in March I will go on to become a Paramedic. I am Bosnian, currently  I live in Florida, USA.
I lived in Ludwigshafen am Rhein from '95 to '99 and I absolutely love Germany, its culture and people. After my studies and a few years of working as a Paramedic I would like to move back to Germany permanantly and try to practice there, but as it turns from what I read and understand is that my Certification will not be accepted there. Since you are an educator, I would trust your opinion on this issue and would like to know, does Germany accept and recognize the training we receive in the US.  I mean if I have to take exams or anything like that fine, but what would I have to do in order to practice in Germany? 

I understand its a older thread but I am looking for any hope on this issue.


----------

